# Eclipse - Keine Vorschläge außerhalb main-Methode



## tawdrypigeon (16. Jun 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der Java-Programmierung und nutze dazu Eclipse. Nun bin ich heute über folgendes Problem gestolpert: Nur noch innerhalb der main-Methode werden mir die gewünschten Vorschläge (ich meine es sind die Template Proposals) von Eclipse angezeigt. Außerhalb der main-Methode und auch außerhalb der Klasse in der sich die main-Methode befindet, bekomme ich diese Vorschläge nicht mehr:



Weiß jemand Rat?
Vielen Dank


----------



## httpdigest (16. Jun 2020)

Du musst schon innerhalb einer/irgendeiner Methode sein, um Statements/Code (wie z.B. ein if-Statement) zu schreiben.
Du kannst selbstverständlich auch eigene Methoden in einer Klasse schreiben.


----------



## tawdrypigeon (16. Jun 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Du musst schon innerhalb einer/irgendeiner Methode sein, um Statements/Code (wie z.B. ein if-Statement) zu schreiben.
> Du kannst selbstverständlich auch eigene Methoden in einer Klasse schreiben.


ok, vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort. Lässt es sich denn auch so einstellen, dass diese Vorschläge immer getriggert werden, auch wenn ich mich nicht innerhalb einer Methode befinde? Unter Window/Prefrences/Java/Editor/ContentAssist/Advanced habe ich alle Häckchen gesetzt...


----------



## JennyL (16. Jun 2020)

Man sollte zwischendurch auch mal speichern.


----------



## thecain (16. Jun 2020)

tawdrypigeon hat gesagt.:


> Lässt es sich denn auch so einstellen, dass diese Vorschläge immer getriggert werden, auch wenn ich mich nicht innerhalb einer Methode befinde?


Warum? Das ist ja ungültiger Code.


----------



## tawdrypigeon (16. Jun 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Warum? Das ist ja ungültiger Code.


Das stimmt und gibt es diese Option nicht ist das nun auch kein Weltuntergang, aber möchte ich zb erst ein if-statement anfertigen und im Anschluss daran das in eine Methode einfügen/die Methode drum herum bauen, wäre  es schon einfacher mit diesen Vorschlägen arbeiten zu können anstatt es ausschreiben zu müssen...
Ich habe das jetzt in eine "Behelfsmethode" gepackt, sodass ich nach wie vor mit den Vorschlägen arbeiten kann, hätte mich nur interessiert, ob das grundsätzlich möglich ist.


----------



## JennyL (16. Jun 2020)

Ein Arzt fängt auch nicht an die Innereien zu operieren, bevor er die Haut geöffnet hat... Das was du willst ist unlogisch.


----------



## LimDul (16. Jun 2020)

tawdrypigeon hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt und gibt es diese Option nicht ist das nun auch kein Weltuntergang, aber möchte ich zb erst ein if-statement anfertigen und im Anschluss daran das in eine Methode einfügen/die Methode drum herum bauen, wäre  es schon einfacher mit diesen Vorschlägen arbeiten zu können anstatt es ausschreiben zu müssen...
> Ich habe das jetzt in eine "Behelfsmethode" gepackt, sodass ich nach wie vor mit den Vorschlägen arbeiten kann, hätte mich nur interessiert, ob das grundsätzlich möglich ist.


Was hindert dich dran das if-statement direkt in der Methode zu schreiben? Oder erste die Methode außen rum zu bauen?


----------



## fhoffmann (16. Jun 2020)

Du kannst dit auch ein Test-Projekt in Eclipse anlegen, das zunächst nur folgenden Code enthält:

```
public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) {

    }
}
```
Darrin kannst du dann alles mögliche ausprobieren (auch Code, der in diesem Forum gepostet wird).


----------



## tawdrypigeon (16. Jun 2020)

JennyL hat gesagt.:


> Ein Arzt fängt auch nicht an die Innereien zu operieren, bevor er die Haut geöffnet hat... Das was du willst ist unlogisch.


Vielen Dank für deine Beurteilung 👍


----------

